#ubuntu-il 2011-09-19
<asw3> אבישי יא חרא סדר תחיבור
<asw3> :-D
<asw3> _x_X_X_x_, בסוף הבנתי שגם אם היתי יודע להעביר כבלים בקיר
<asw3> זה סיפור יקר
<asw3> עניין של כמה מאות שקלים
<asw3> לא כזה בא לי להשקיע סכום כזה
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<_x_X_X_x_> סורי שלא עניתי בסוף, הסיחו את דעתי
<asw3> אה חשבתי שהלכת לישון
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> רק 9 וחצי כאן
<asw3> or whatever
<asw3> את זוכרת מה רצית להגיד?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> שחשבתי אם אתה מזמין קרימפר מחול זה יוצא ממש זול
<_x_X_X_x_> זה אפילו בכמה דולרים
<asw3> קרימפר?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> מה תפקידו בצוות?
<_x_X_X_x_> זה המכשיר שלוחץ את החיבורים של הכבל רשת
<asw3> אה זה כבר הכסף הקטן
<asw3> לוחץ כבל רשת לא עולה כל כך יקר
<asw3> בהשוואה לכמה שהכבל יעלה
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה כבר כבל רשת עולה
<asw3> דיברתי עם חבר שעשה את זה לבד
<asw3> והוא אמר לי שזה יעלה כמה מאות שקלים
<asw3> 400+
<asw3> שזה כבר השקעה לא מבוטלת
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה אורך אתה צריך?
<asw3> וזה בהנחה שעשית לבד
<asw3> ולא הבאת חשמלאי
<asw3> לגבי האורך אני לא בטוח
<asw3> כי בטח בתוך הקיר זה מתארך יותר
<trew100> זהו
<trew100> זהו זהו זהו
<_x_X_X_x_> זה בערך עולה דולר למטר..
<trew100> יש לי גרסה לגיטרה אל חוטית
<_x_X_X_x_> trew100, מה זה?
<asw3> בסוף הכסף מכריע בשיקולים
<trew100> _x_X_X_x_: גיטרה אל חוטית
<asw3> למרות שאין כמו full duplex
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/19/untitled.jpg
<asw3> הבעיה היא שזה השקעה יחסית גבוהה
<trew100> לא שסיימתי לעבוד עליה אבל זהו אני פורש לישון
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה מטרים אתה צריך???
<asw3> באמת שאין לי מושג
<asw3> כמה צריך להוסיף אם מעבירים בקיר?
<asw3> זה פחות או יותר אותו האורך?
<_x_X_X_x_> אני לא הייתי בבית שלך... אני לא יודעת מה אורכי הקירות שזה הולך לעבור בהם...
<asw3> אני שואל מניסיון
<asw3> האורך שהעברת בקיר היה כמו האורך בין חדר לחדר מחוץ לקיר?
<_x_X_X_x_> אצל ההורים שלי זה היה 200 מטר כי זה עבר 2 קומות, מצד אחד של הבית לצד השני ופיצולים בחדרים
<_x_X_X_x_> אצלך אין לי מושג, צריך למדוד עם מטר..
<asw3> למדוד את הקירות?
<asw3> הבית שלי הוא רק עם מפלס אחד
<_x_X_X_x_> זה ממש פשוט
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך ראוטר בממד
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה צריך לעשות 2 דברים
<_x_X_X_x_> אחד זה לקחת כבל מאריך ולחבר את הראוטר מחוץ לממד ממש קרוב לדלת שלו
<_x_X_X_x_> ולראות אם קולטים
<asw3> תראי הקטע שקולטים
<asw3> אבל רק במצב מסויים שהדונגל נמצא
<_x_X_X_x_> אם קולטים זה אומר שכל מה שאתה צריך לעשות שה לקנות אקסס פוינט פשוט ולחבר אותה מחוץ לממד ולהעביר כבל לתוך הממד
<asw3> אני לא יכול לשים את הדונגל בכל מקום שארצה
<_x_X_X_x_> יש אקסספוינטים שמיועדים לתליה על הקיר
<asw3> אקסספוינט חייב להיות חוטי?
<asw3> כי שוב אם זה יהיה חוטי זה מצריך להעביר כבלים
<_x_X_X_x_> אם הקיר של הממד חוסם את השידור לחלוטין אז כן
<_x_X_X_x_> אם לא אז אתה יכול להשתמש ברפיטר שיהיה קרוב לממד אבל מחוצה לו
<asw3> הרפיטר יכול גם להיות בחדר עם הדונגל?
<asw3> תראי בניתי אנטנות ביתיות
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> לפני האנטנות האלה היה מלא ניתוקים
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל הוא גם צריך להיות מספיק קרוב לממד
<asw3> עכשיו הוא יציב
<asw3> יש לי בעיה עם אמא שלי
<_x_X_X_x_> למה?
<asw3> אני שם את הדונגל על מדפסת שלא משתמשים בה
<asw3> כי רק שם הוא קולט כמו שצריך
<asw3> והיא מתעצבנת מזה
<asw3> היא אומרת לי זה הבית היחיד שצריך מדפסת בשביל שיקלוט
<_x_X_X_x_> יש כמה אופציות.
<_x_X_X_x_> אחת זה ללכת על אנטנה עם הגבר יותר חזק
<_x_X_X_x_> אופציה שניה זה ללכת על רפיטר שיהיה מחוץ לממד אבל עדיין קרוב אליו, ואז הוא יקלוט את האוט מהממד וישדר אותו החוצה בהספק חזק יותר
<asw3> מחוץ לממד לא כל כך אופציה כי זה המסדרון
<_x_X_X_x_> אופציה שלישית אקסס פוינט בחיבור קווי לראוטר
<asw3> ואין מצב שאני אשים משהו במסדרון
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הבעיה להכניס 2 ברגים על הקיר של המסדרון..
<_x_X_X_x_> אופציה רביעית הום פלאג
<asw3> הרביעית חשבתי עליה
<trew100> ביי לכם
<asw3> למרות שאני לא ממש מכיר את הטכנולוגיה
<trew100> לילה טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> אופציה שניה ורביעית - יש מצב שעדיין יהיו ניתוקים כי אלו פתרונות גרועים
<_x_X_X_x_> לילה טוב
<asw3> לילה טוב
<trew100> זהו אני עצום עיניים
<trew100> תודה רבה
<asw3> ההום פלאג זה פיתרון גרוע?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא ראיתי מקום אחד שזה עובד בו כמו רשת כבילה / WIFI
<_x_X_X_x_> זה עובד, אבל תכין את עצמך למצב של ניתוקים מידי פעם
<_x_X_X_x_> לרוב איתחול שלו פותר את זה, אבל זה מעצבן..
<asw3> יש לזה הרבה תקלות?
<_x_X_X_x_> היה לבזק את הדבר הזה
<asw3> עדיין יש
<_x_X_X_x_> ונתתי לזה תמיכה
<asw3> אבל לפי דעתי הם מוכרים הכי יקר
<_x_X_X_x_> האמת, זה די חרא
<asw3> אה עבדת בבזק?
<_x_X_X_x_> עבדתי בבזק בינלאומי
<asw3> והרבה לקוחות התלוננו על תקלות?
<_x_X_X_x_> ולצערי לפעמים היו לקוחות ששילמו תמיכה מורחבת ונאלצתי לתמוך בזה
<_x_X_X_x_> כן, הבעיה שהתקלות לא היו נפתרות, אלא היו חוזרות על עצמן
<asw3> כבר חשבתי שזה הולך להיות הפיתרון שאני הולך עליו
<asw3> אני רואה שזה יהיה כוסות רוח למת
<_x_X_X_x_> זה אולי יוריד את כמות הניתוקים
<_x_X_X_x_> או שזה יעבוד שנה בלי תקלות, אבל זה לא מוצר איכותי ועמיד.
<asw3> בוא נגיד שהחיבור עכשיו דיי יציב
<asw3> מבחינת הזרמת מדיה יש טיפה בעיה
<asw3> כנראה בגלל שזה תקן g
<asw3> לא יודע אם תקן n היה יותר משמעותי
<asw3> ובעיה נוספת שאי אפשר לשים את הדונגל בחופשיות
<asw3> רק זווית מסויימת קולטת טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> אבא שלי קנה לא מזמן ראוטר תקן N של אדימקס עם 3 אנטנות והוא ממש מאושר ממנו
<asw3> הוא גם נמצא בממד והחוצה ממנו?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא נמצא בסלון
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל זה בית ענקי 2 קומות
<asw3> והראוטר נמצא בקומה 2?
<_x_X_X_x_> הראוטר נמצא קומה ראשונה בצד של הבית
<_x_X_X_x_> וזה עובד טוב עד הצד השני בקומה שניה
<asw3> מעניין אם הבטון המזויין של הממד יעשה הבדל בין מרחק יותר גדול כמו אצלך שזה 2 קומות
<asw3> לבין מרחק קטן כמו אצלי אבל עם ממד וחדר רגיל
<asw3> הבנתי שהתקן n עובד טיפה אחרת
<asw3> עם טווח יותר חזק
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> לפי מה שאת אומרת מגבר לאנטנה
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל אתה צריך שהכל יהיה תואם לN
<asw3> יכול לפתור את הבעיה
<asw3> כן ברור להחליף הכל
<asw3> מגבר לאנטנה לא יגביר משמעותי את הקרינה?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא, הוא פשוט יאפשר לאנטנה להיות יותר רגישה
<asw3> הוא לא משנה את ה- Db?
<asw3> תמיד חשבתי שזה יעלה את הרמת קרינה בצורה משמעותית
<_x_X_X_x_> זה בערך כמו לדבר או לדבר לתוך משהו כמו שופר שמרכז את הקול
<_x_X_X_x_> עוצמת הדיבור זהה אבל עם הדופר שמרכז יש פחות הפסדים
<asw3> נשמע שזה דומה לרמקול
<_x_X_X_x_> לכן זה נשמע חזק יותר
<asw3> ששמים אותו בתיבה מעץ
<_x_X_X_x_> כן, בערך
<_x_X_X_x_> האנטנה של הראוטר שלך מתפרקת?
<asw3> יש לי כרגע ראוטר מעפן עם אנטנה אחת
<asw3> שעליו מולבש קרטון עם נייר כסף
<asw3> וגם על הדונגל יש משהו דומה
<asw3> פיתרון ערבי
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.chinaantennas.com/UserFiles/Image/13224208153.jpg
<asw3> אבל משום מה הוא עובד
<asw3> מזה זה אנטנה RF?
<_x_X_X_x_> האנטנות מהסוג הזה הם ממש זולות וכיווניות
<asw3> זה דומה לאנטנות שהיו על הגגות
<asw3> ועדיין יש וכבר לא שמישות
<_x_X_X_x_> לא לא
<_x_X_X_x_> מה שעל הגג זה אנטנה לקליטה של תדרי VHF וUHF
<_x_X_X_x_> האנטנה הזו היא ממש קטנה
<_x_X_X_x_> אפשר לשים אתה על תורן בחוץ
<asw3> מלבישים אותה על האנטנה הקיימת?
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל בניגוד לאנטנה ורטיקלית שמשדרת לכל הכיוונים, האנטנה הזו משדרת רק בכיוון אחד
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> מפרקים את הקיימת (אם היא מתברגת)
<_x_X_X_x_> ומחברים אותה
<asw3> נראה לי שהאנטנה על הראוטר המעפן הזה מולחמת
<asw3> בזק לא מוכנים לתת לי ראוטר יותר טוב
<asw3> ויש לי גם ציוד ישן שלהם
<asw3> שכנראה שכחו לקחת שנתנו את הראוטר האלחוטי
<asw3> הבעיה שהוא ראוטר חוטי
<asw3> עם פורט אחד
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה ראוטר זה?
<asw3> הנוכחי :
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> רגע
<_x_X_X_x_> 1025W?
<_x_X_X_x_> לבן?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הצבע שלו?
<asw3> siemens sl2-141
<_x_X_X_x_> אהה סימנס.
<asw3> והחוטי samsung
<asw3> אין לי מושג דגם
<asw3> הוא נראה כמו עכבר שקוף
<_x_X_X_x_> אני חושבת שהאנטנה שלו כן מתברגת
<_x_X_X_x_> הסמסונג נראה כמו מגהץ?
<asw3> מגהץ\עכבר שקוף
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> לא משהו..
<asw3> זה המודם הראשון שלי
<_x_X_X_x_> תנסה להבריג את הבסיס של האנטנה החוצה
<asw3> ב- dsl
<asw3> אני אסתכל עכשיו למעלה על הראוטר
<asw3> נראה אם יש ליד ברגים
<_x_X_X_x_> המודם הראשון שלי היה ALE 130
<_x_X_X_x_> USB
<asw3> אה בעצם כן היה לי תמודם usb
<asw3> לפני
<_x_X_X_x_> זו אמורה להיות אנטנה מתברגת
<asw3> שאם את מסירה את החומרה שלו שהוא מחובר
<asw3> הלך עליך
<_x_X_X_x_> חחח
<asw3> לא אין לו ברגים
<asw3> יש על פלסטיק כזה שמאפשר תזוזה של האנטנה
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יכול לצלם את הבסיס את האנטנה?
<asw3> הבסיס זה החלק שנסתר?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן, את הבסיס את האנטנה
<_x_X_X_x_> או שתראה אם הוא יכול להתברג החוצה
<_x_X_X_x_> צריך להיות על זה חיספוס שמאפשר הברגה החוצה
<_x_X_X_x_> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Wifi_antenna2010.JPG
<_x_X_X_x_> תתעלם מזה שפרקו את האנטנה
<_x_X_X_x_> תסתכל על החלק הכי שמאלי בצד התחתון
<asw3> יש נקודה קטנה על האנטנה
<asw3> אבל זה לא נראה משהו שמתפרק
<_x_X_X_x_> נקודה?
<_x_X_X_x_> אוקי
<_x_X_X_x_> יכול להיות שזה קבוע
<_x_X_X_x_> וזה בעסה..
<_x_X_X_x_> תנסה להגביהה את הראוטר
<asw3> האנטנה לא יכולה להיות עם הדונגל?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> אלא אם זה מחשב נייח ואתה שם לו דונגל עם אנטנה חיצונית
<asw3> זה מחשב נייח
<asw3> הכבל של ה- usb משמש כאנטנה
<asw3> ככה לפחות זה עושה רושם
<_x_X_X_x_> לא חושבת
<asw3> סתם כבל מעריך?
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא אולי משמש כרדיאל או כדמה לאנטנה
<asw3> האנטנה החיצונית תוכל לעזור?
<_x_X_X_x_> תחשב כמה זה רבע אורך גל של 2.4GHz
<_x_X_X_x_> זה כמה סנטימטרים
<_x_X_X_x_> אנטנה חיצונית לא תעזור כי אין לך לאיפה לחבר אותה בראוטר..
<_x_X_X_x_> נראה שראוטר N 3 אנטנות הכי יעזור
<asw3> הוא עובד על טווח יותר גדול משמעותית?
<_x_X_X_x_> יותר מה141 של בזק....
<asw3> מעניין כמה זה במספרים יותר גדול
<asw3> אני מדבר על עוצמת האות
<asw3> במהירות העברת קבצים זה בטוח יותר גדול
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אני לא טועה N עובד ב5GHz
<_x_X_X_x_> יש פחות הפרעות בתדר הזה
<asw3> גם על ממד?
<_x_X_X_x_> יכול להיות שעכשיו אין אך אחד עם N ליידכם אז יה יהיה טוב, ועוד שנה מישהו לייד יקנה N וזה יעשה הפרעות
<_x_X_X_x_> בוא נגיד ככה, לשים ראוטר בממד, זו שגיאה
<asw3> אני מעדיף שהוא יהיה בממד
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יכול ללכת על פיתרון אחר
<_x_X_X_x_> יצירתי
<asw3> אני מעדיף שיהיה אצלי אינטרנט חוטי
<asw3> אני שחקן יותר משמעותי על המחשב
<_x_X_X_x_> לא ממש משנה,
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אתה שם את הראוטר באמצע הבית אבל יותר קרוב לממד ואת המחשב שלך הופך לאלחוטי אז הקליטה תהיה טובה בכל הבית
<asw3> בעצם להפוך את הראוטר רק לאלחוטי
<asw3> נשמע קצת לא טוב
<asw3> חוטי תמיד יהיה יותר טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> נכון,
<_x_X_X_x_> המחשב שמחוץ לממד הוא נייד או נייח?
<asw3> 2 המחשבים נייחים
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה הם רחוקים מהראוטר?
<asw3> אחד דיי צמוד לראוטר מחובר עם כבל רשת
<_x_X_X_x_> והשני?
<asw3> השני במרחק של משהו כמו 10 מטר פחות או יותר
<_x_X_X_x_> ממש על הגבול של התקן!
<asw3> אולי טיפה פחות
<asw3> אה ואללה?
<_x_X_X_x_> להעביר כבר בקיר בהחלט אופציה יקרה במצב הזה
<asw3> תקן g מגיע לטווח של 10 מטר?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן 10 מטר זה הגבול
<asw3> זה מסביר למה אני לא קולט הרבה שכנים מסביב
<asw3> שכביכול רוב הבתים אמורים להיות עם אלחוט
<asw3> אלחוטי
<_x_X_X_x_> זה אומר שתקן N יכול אולי לעזור
<asw3> את אומרת שכדאי לרדת מהאופציה של home plug?
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יכול לקנות, ולהיות עם ציפיות נמוכות ומקסימום להיות מופתע שזה עובד.
<asw3> מעניין אם הלקוחות שהתקשרו אליך לא היו בעייתיים
<asw3> כי זה שיש להם תמיכה
<asw3> זה כבר לא נשמע הכי הכי
<_x_X_X_x_> אני הייתי מנסה להלוות ממשהו ראוטר N לנסות
<_x_X_X_x_> או לקנות מחנות שמאפשרת להחזיר..
<_x_X_X_x_> הלקוחות התקשרו כי זה פשוט לא עבד...
<_x_X_X_x_> הם שימו כמה מאות שקלים על חרא מוצר...
<asw3> אני מכיר מישהו עם הדבר הזה
<asw3> והוא אומר שהוא מרוצה
<_x_X_X_x_> אז אחלה..
<asw3> אבל נראה שזה יותר מזל משכל
<_x_X_X_x_> אולי בכל זאת יש כמה מרוצים :-)
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא יעיל למרחקים קטנים
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל לא הייתי בונה על להעביר 10 מטר עליו
<asw3> כמה צעדים זה מטר?
<asw3> 2 צעדים?
<asw3> אולי יש פחות מ- 10
<_x_X_X_x_> תלוי בצעד
<asw3> אני זרקתי הערכה
<asw3> נגיד בבלטות
<_x_X_X_x_> צעד ממוצע זה 70-80 ס"מ
<asw3> 10 מטר לא יעבור בחשמל?
<asw3> ואי זה פשוט משימה קשה
<_x_X_X_x_> זה עובר, אבל לא טוב.. וזה מכשירים באיכות נמוכה..
<asw3> לחשוב על מה מתאים
<_x_X_X_x_> אני הייתי עושה דבר כזה.
<_x_X_X_x_> מוצאה כבל החוצה מהממד
<_x_X_X_x_> כבל רשת...
<_x_X_X_x_> ומחברת אותו לWAN של ראוטר N עם 3 אנטנות שיושב מחוץ לממד,
<_x_X_X_x_> או, שתקח מהבחור הזה את ההום פלאג שלו ותנסה.
<_x_X_X_x_> אם זה יעבוד טוב במהירות מקסימאלית אז אחלה
<asw3> אני צריך לחקור אותו יותר קצת
<asw3> באמת לשאול על תקלות שהיו לו
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל אם שני החדרים על פאזות נפרדות ובמרחק גדול אז זה יכול לא לעבוד טוב.
<asw3> לפי מה שהבנתי זה מתאים גם למפלסים
<asw3> אולי לא הבנתי נכון
<_x_X_X_x_> תנסה..
<_x_X_X_x_> תשאל בבזק מה קורה עם זה עובד גרוע, אם אפשר להזדכות
<_x_X_X_x_> תקליט את השיחה.
<asw3> הקטע שבזק מוכרים קצת יותר יקר
<asw3> יש להם אחד כזה שהוא אלחוטי
<asw3> ואחד עם כבל רשת
<asw3> לא ממש הבנתי מה ההבדל בינהם
<asw3> וגם לא רשום מפרט טכני
<_x_X_X_x_> אני הייתי הולכת על זה עם הכבל
<asw3> בעצם אם אני מוציא את הראוטר מהממד
<asw3> פתרתי את הבעיה?
<_x_X_X_x_> יש מצב טוב שכן
<_x_X_X_x_> אם תשים אותו 3 מטר מהממד ו6 מטר מהמחשב השני אז זה צריך לעבוד תקין
<asw3> אני אצטרך לחשוב מה אני עושה
<asw3> אם לקחת הימור על ה- home plug
<asw3> או שלחשוב על הפיתרון היותר כבד
<_x_X_X_x_> תשאל אותם מה קורה אם זה לא עובד
<asw3> של להוציא את הראוטר
<_x_X_X_x_> ואם אפשר להזדכות
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אפשר להזדכות במידה וזה לא עובד טוב, אז תנסה
<asw3> http://www.bezeq.co.il/Internet/wireless-network/Pages/wireless-home-plug.aspx
<asw3> http://www.bezeq.co.il/Internet/wireless-network/Pages/home-plug.aspx
<asw3> הם לא רושמים על זה תדגם
<asw3> ממזרים
<asw3> HPNA3.1
<asw3> זה כבר משהו אחר
<_x_X_X_x_> זה חרא של דבר ואל תגע בזה בחיים
<_x_X_X_x_> במיוחד אם יש לך ADSL
<asw3> ראיתי על זה ביקורות לא טובות
<_x_X_X_x_> אז ממש אל תגע בזה
<_x_X_X_x_> זה ממש ממש חרא
<asw3> פילטר לא עוזר?
<asw3> איזה מוזר שבזק משווקים את זה
<_x_X_X_x_> לא, זה פשוט נוראי
<asw3> ולבזק יש רק
<asw3> ADSL\VDSL
<_x_X_X_x_> בזק מוכרים הרבה זבל..
<asw3> הפיתרון שאמרת ללחוץ את הכבל של הטלפון ולהפוך אותו ל- half duplex
<asw3> נשמע מעניין
<asw3> כאילו אין צורך להעביר יותר מידי כבלים
<_x_X_X_x_> זה מתאים רק אם יש לך 4 חוטים בקיר ולא 2
<_x_X_X_x_> וזה אומר שלא יהיה קו טלפון...
<asw3> אה לא טוב
<asw3> זה בעצם מחליף אותו
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> כי זה מנצל 4 גידים
<_x_X_X_x_> asw3 ?
<asw3> אה?
<asw3> בקיצור זה רק הימור
<asw3> או השקעה יקרה
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך עוד דונגל בבית?
<asw3> רק אחד
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך כבל רשת USB מאריל ארוך?
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יכול להאריך את הUSB עד 5 מטר
<asw3> מה יתן לי להאריך את ה- usb?
<_x_X_X_x_> אם הוא יושב מאחורי המחשב או שיש חפצים לייד אז אתה יכו להגביהה / לקרב אותו
<asw3> זה מה שעשיתי עם המדפסת
<asw3> ניסיתי לשים על מדף שבזווית אחרת
<asw3> ולא קלט כל כך טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> תתנחם
<asw3> כאילו רק זווית אחת
<_x_X_X_x_> אמא שלך לפחות ניגשת למחשב וגולשת בו
<asw3> והוא קולט טוב
<asw3> זה מחשב של אחי
<asw3> ואני גם משתמש בו
<asw3> כשרת קבצים
<asw3> :-D
<_x_X_X_x_> אמא שלי לא מתקרבת למחשב
<asw3> המחשב שלי זה מחשב שאי אפשר לסמוך עליו
<_x_X_X_x_> למה?
<asw3> אבל הוא עובד מעולה
<asw3> בזכות הלינוקס
<asw3> חומרה ישנה..
<_x_X_X_x_> מממ
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לי רעיון ממש שרוט
<_x_X_X_x_> תצא מהממד
<asw3> מה להיות כמו אנטנה?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה חדרים יש בבית?
<asw3> 4
<_x_X_X_x_> אולי אתה יכול לעבור עם המחשב לחדר אחר שהוא לא ממד
<asw3> מה קבוע?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> לא יעבוד
<_x_X_X_x_> למה?
<asw3> 2 החדרים הנוספים זה חדרים של אמא\אבא ועוד חדר של אחי
<asw3> החדר הנוסף זה סלון
<asw3> אין מצב שבעולם להיות בסלון
<asw3> כאילו אם רואים טלוזיה וכאלה
<asw3> זה עלול להפריע
<_x_X_X_x_> אז אתה בממד
<_x_X_X_x_> והחדר של אחיך של עם המחשב השני?
<asw3> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אתה ממש לא רוצה להשקיעה
<_x_X_X_x_> אז תשים את הראוטר במרכז הבית ותראה איך הקליטה
<_x_X_X_x_> אם עובד טוב, תקח את הדונגל ולחבר אצלך ותראה עם עובד טובף אם כן פשוט תקנה דונגל...
<asw3> תאמת אני שונא את הקטע הזה האלחוטי
<asw3> לא יודע אם זה בגלל שזה הראוטר החלש
<asw3> או שזה פשוט טכנלוגיה לא משהו משהו
<asw3> נגיד עכבר ומקלדת אין מצב שיהיה לי אלחוטי
<_x_X_X_x_> יש מצב שזה ראוטר חלש.
<_x_X_X_x_> ביחס לN
<asw3> אני לא אתפלא שהוא חלש
<asw3> כי זה ראוטר מבזק
<asw3> למרות שהתקן שלו חלש G לעומת n
<_x_X_X_x_> ראוטר N תקנה נורמלי, לא בזק
<_x_X_X_x_> הN יותר חזק בהרבה..
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל אתה שם אותו בממד....
<asw3> אני יודע שבזק נותנים ראוטר טוב יחסית
<asw3> אם אני זוכר נכון זה החברת בת של סיסקו
<asw3> שכחתי את השם שלו
<_x_X_X_x_> לינקסיס
<asw3> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> אל תקנה את החדשים בלי האנטנות
<_x_X_X_x_> הם זבל טהור
<asw3> זה זבל לעומת הסיסקו האמיתי
<asw3> טוב גם המחיר לא בדיוק אותו דבר
<_x_X_X_x_> הלינקסיסים של פעם היו טובים
<asw3> עם ה- 3 אנטנות?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> הלינקסיסים עם ה2 אנטנות בצבע כחול תכלת כזה
<_x_X_X_x_> הם היו מעולים
<asw3> יחסית דגם ישן לא?
<_x_X_X_x_> עכשיו יש סידרה של ליקסיסים בצבע כחול כהה / סגול שהם בלי אנטנה, והם פשוט זבלה
<asw3> אנטנה פנימית?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> זה הלינקסיסים הטובים
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.sinarnetwork.cc.cc/img/product/2009/200907/20090705/220496_0_Router_Linksys_Wrt_54gl_225.jpg
<asw3> יעני אם רוצים לשחק עם הטווח צריך להזיז את כל הראוטר
<asw3> נשמע לא פרקטי
<_x_X_X_x_> זה - זבלה
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Cisco-Linksys-E1000-Wireless-N-Router.jpg
<asw3> זה עוד לא ראית אצל אנשים
<asw3> ראיתי
<_x_X_X_x_> יש אותו כאן למלא אנשים
<_x_X_X_x_> והוא פשוט זבלה
<asw3> שומעים את השם סיסקו
<asw3> ובעצם זה זבל סיני
<asw3> זה רק השם סיסקו
<asw3> אין שום קשר בין החומרה שלו לסיסקו
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> זה זבל כי האנטנות קטנות ופנימיות
<asw3> בנתיים אני אולי אחשוב על הפיתרון של ה- home plug
<asw3> עד אז פשוט אני יעביר את dok
<asw3> זה יהיה הרבה יותר מהיר
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<asw3> אבל תאמת
<asw3> אני תמיד אחלום על רשת חוטית כמו שצריך
<asw3> ככה 1GBits
<_x_X_X_x_> זה הכי טוב!
<asw3> למרות שזה הפיתרון הכי יקר בקטגוריה
<asw3> אבל הכי איכותי
<_x_X_X_x_> אם הבית שלהם הוא תלת פאזי, והחדרים על פאזות נפרדות זה משהו שצריך לבדוק עם בזר אם זה בכלל יכול לעבוד עם ההום פלאג....
<asw3> לא אין פה תלת פזי
<asw3> כמעט עשינו בשביל מזגן 5 כס
<asw3> ובסוף ירדנו מזה
<_x_X_X_x_> בית 4 חדרים....
<asw3> זה הרבה כסף לשדרג
<asw3> חברת חשמל האלה
<_x_X_X_x_> זה ממש מוזר בית 4 חדים על חד פאזי
<asw3> כמעט 10k להחליף לתלת פזי
<asw3> למה מי מת
<asw3> למה מוזר
<asw3> מזגן 4 כ"ס
<asw3> שזה המוצר הכי מבזבז
<asw3> וכל השאר סתם מכשירים
<_x_X_X_x_> המון צרכנים על פאזה אחת...
<_x_X_X_x_> חלוקת עומסים פחות טובה
<asw3> זה אבל מחולק לפקקים
<_x_X_X_x_> לא קשור..
<_x_X_X_x_> הם כולם מגיעים לאותו מקור
<asw3> אה בסופו של דבר כן
<asw3> אף פעם לא היה פה עומס יתר
<_x_X_X_x_> אז זה טוב
<asw3> נגיד מיקרו ותנור לא מדליקים ביחד
<asw3> כי הם על אותה הנקודה
<asw3> אבל בתכלס היה אפשר להפעיל את כולם בו זמנית
<_x_X_X_x_> ויש מצב שזה יהיה טוב גם עם ההומפלאג
<asw3> 200MBps
<asw3> גם יכול להיות נחמד
<asw3> מספיק להעביר 1080
<_x_X_X_x_> אני אהיה מופתעת אם זה יתן 100
<asw3> רשום 200
<_x_X_X_x_> בH264 מספיק גם 2.5
<asw3> מה הם מחברים על אותו השקע
<asw3> ואומרים 200?
<asw3> "תנאי מעבדה"
<_x_X_X_x_> לא יודעת..
<asw3> אבל מה שכן
<asw3> אם זה יעבוד
<_x_X_X_x_> כואב לי הגב
<asw3> ונגיד יהיה אפילו 80
<asw3> זה עדיין יהיה יותר טוב
<asw3> ספרי לי על כאבי גב..
<asw3> אני סובל מזה יום יום
<_x_X_X_x_> בן כמה אתה שאתה מדבר...
<asw3> קרוב ל-23
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מחר (כלומר בארץ זה היום) בת 25!
<asw3> מזל טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> תודה
<asw3> כבר נכנס היום
<asw3> עוד כמה דקות תזרח השמש
<_x_X_X_x_> נכון
<_x_X_X_x_> 6:27 אמורה להיות זריחה
<asw3> יש אור הרבה לפני
<asw3> אני מקווה שאמצא פיתרון לכאבי גם האלה
<asw3> שבעצם מתפרשים לכאבי ראש
<_x_X_X_x_> ממה זה?
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יושב הרבה מול המחשב?
<asw3> אין קשר
<asw3> יש לי נקודה בגב העליון
<asw3> שמקרינה לצוואר ואז לראש
<_x_X_X_x_> אצלי זה רק לצוואר
<_x_X_X_x_> אני יודעת שהכיסא שלי לא טוב
<asw3> כרגע אני מנסה לחפש פתרונות ברפואת כאב
<asw3> כבר ניסיתי יותר מידי דברים
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה רפואת כאב?
<asw3> יש רופאים שמתמחים בכאב
<_x_X_X_x_> אני הייתי על משככי כאבים חזקים המון זמן
<asw3> ניסיתי כל מיני משככי כאבים
<_x_X_X_x_> וזה פשוט דפק לי מערכות אחרות בגוף
<asw3> אפילו עם חומרים כמו מורפיום
<asw3> וזה לא הזיז כלום
<asw3> רק עשה אותי יותר עייף
<asw3> עכשיו אני מנסה דיקור עם חומר
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה חומר?
<asw3> הוא מערבב כל מיני חומרים במזרק
<_x_X_X_x_> ותוקע לך בגב...
<asw3> ומטפטף אותם בדיקור
<_x_X_X_x_> מפחיד..
<asw3> זה לא כואב
<asw3> זה לא כמו זריקה
<asw3> דקירות קלות
<_x_X_X_x_> תזהר
<asw3> דיקור רגיל לא סיני אבל עמוק
<asw3> זה יותר כואב
<asw3> פעם אחרונה הוא הוסיף וולטרן ווליום
<asw3> במינון נמוך אבל לא נראה שהיה ממש הבדל
<asw3> בהתחלה שעשיתי 3 שבועות רצוף
<asw3> היה שבוע של הקלה
<_x_X_X_x_> זה נשמע ממש מפחיד..
<asw3> אבל עכשיו חזק קצת אחורה
<asw3> המצב שאני נמצא בו?
<asw3> או הטיפול עצמו?
<_x_X_X_x_> לשחק עם הגב..
<_x_X_X_x_> זה נשמא לי מפחיד
<_x_X_X_x_> נשמע**
<asw3> זה יותר מפחיד להיות כל הזמן עם כאב כרוני
<asw3> בשביל זה רופא עושה את הדיקור
<asw3> ולא סתם איזה מישהו שלא מבין
<asw3> כי בדיקור עמוק אפשר לגרום לנזקים
<_x_X_X_x_> הנקודה היא שלרוב לכאבי גב יש סיבה, ואם רק מטפלים בכאב הבעיה האמיתית עלולה להחמיר
<asw3> ברור שיש סיבה
<asw3> tension type headache
<asw3> סיבה מספיק טובה?
<asw3> tension= אל תנסי לתרגם זה לא יעבוד
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה?
<asw3> לחץ ממקור שרירי
<_x_X_X_x_> עכשיו זה עוד פחות ברור לי
<asw3> יש נקודה בגב שכל פעם שאני קם נתפסת מחדש
<asw3> וכל פעם זה סרט חדש
<asw3> ברגע שאני שוכב או מתאמן
<_x_X_X_x_> נשמע לא נעים
<asw3> הכאב פוחת
<_x_X_X_x_> יכול להיות שאתה קם לא נכון?
<asw3> בדקתי את זה
<asw3> ניסיתי לשנות תנוחה של איך שאני ישן
<asw3> לא היה הבדל
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יושן על מזרון רך או קשה?
<asw3> רך יחסית
<asw3> ניסיתי לישון בלי כריות
<_x_X_X_x_> תחליך מזרון!
<_x_X_X_x_> תחליף מזרון!!
<asw3> זה מזרן חדש
<asw3> הוא המזרן הכי נח בבית
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אתה יושן על מזרון רך, זה יכול להחמיר כאבי כגב בטירוף
<asw3> הוא לא רך ממש
<_x_X_X_x_> בגלל שהוא נוח הגוף שוקע בו ולא נתמך ישר..
<asw3> כאילו לא קשה מידי ולא רך מידי
<_x_X_X_x_> תנסה מזרון ממש קשה.
<asw3> שאני על המזרן הוא לא משנה את הצורה שלו
<_x_X_X_x_> אני יושנת לפעמים על הריצפה
<_x_X_X_x_> על מזרון כמו של יוגה..
<asw3> כמו במכון?
<_x_X_X_x_> וזה מסדר את הכאבי גב
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> מזרון דקיק
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל על הריצפה,
<_x_X_X_x_> פשוט שלא יכאב מהריצפה
<asw3> לשכב זה תמיד פותר את הבעיה
<asw3> יש פחות לחץ על השרירים במצב של שכיבה
<asw3> ששוכבים הצוואר יותר קל
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אתה קם בבוקר עם כאבי גב, יש מצב שהמזרון לא טוב
<asw3> זה לא רק הבוקר
<asw3> זה כל היום
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מצאתי גם שפלדנקרייס ממש עוזר
<asw3> אני דווקא הלכתי על פילאטיס
<asw3> ניסיתי יוגה ולא ממש אהבתי
<_x_X_X_x_> פילאטיס קורע את הגוף
<asw3> התחברתי רק לקטע של הנשימות
<_x_X_X_x_> יוגה עם לא התחברתי.
<asw3> יש תרגילים בפילאטיס שהם פחות קורעים
<asw3> יותר כמו מתיחות
<asw3> יש פילאטיס עם כדור גדול\קטן
<_x_X_X_x_> תנסה פלדנקרייס
<asw3> אני אבדוק אם יש לנו בקאנטרי
<_x_X_X_x_> זה בשכיבה לפני השינה ועובדים על לשחרר מתח מהגב
<_x_X_X_x_> לרוב התרגילים זה 1 על 1
<_x_X_X_x_> בטח יש ביוטיוב איך עושים את התרגילים
<_x_X_X_x_> זה לא מסובך
<asw3> פלדנקרייס זה לא אימון שהוא יותר לבנות?
<asw3> אם אני זוכר נכון
<asw3> זה אחד הדברים היחידים שבדרך כלל בנות עושות
<_x_X_X_x_> ושימעון פרס והגבר שהמציא את זה
<_x_X_X_x_> וחבר שלי, ואבא שלי..
<_x_X_X_x_> אבא אמא שלי הדביקה את כולנו :-)
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל*
<asw3> אה בעצם לאוכלוסיה בוגרת
<asw3> לאו דווקא נשים
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> 08:00-09:00
<asw3> wtf
<asw3> זה שעות שאני ישן
<_x_X_X_x_> מה?
<asw3> 09:00-10:00
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> 19:15-20:15
<_x_X_X_x_> אני קמה ב5-4 AM
<asw3> אה יש גם בשעות יותר נורמליות
<asw3> 20:00-21:00
<asw3> יום חמישי
<_x_X_X_x_> נשמע טוב..
<_x_X_X_x_> בטח יהיו המון זקנות חתיכות :-)
<_x_X_X_x_> תלך לניסיון!
<asw3> לול
<asw3> איזה חתיכות בקאנטרי
<asw3> המדריכת פילאטיס נראית טוב
<asw3> בגיל שלך אם אני לא טועה
<asw3> אולי 26
<_x_X_X_x_> אני חושבת על זה שאני בת 25
<_x_X_X_x_> זה אומר שיש לי 5 שנים לחיות, ולהגשים את כל החלומות, זה נוראי
<asw3> גם זקנים חיים
<asw3> אם תראי כמה בריכות הם עושים
<asw3> את פשוט לא תאמיני
<_x_X_X_x_> שמתים עוד 5 שנים...
<asw3> שטויות
<_x_X_X_x_> זה קצת בעיה להזדקן
<asw3> שאלה יהיו הצרות שלך בחיים
<asw3> טוב אני זז לישון
<asw3> לילה טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> לילה טוב...
<_x_X_X_x_> Zzz Zzz Zzz Zzz Zzz Zzz Zzz Zzz
<_x_X_X_x_> :-)
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-20
<ninjaaron> Hey, if anyone here likes tiny bitmap fonts (there's always a few), I just made one with full Hebrew Support.
<ninjaaron> It's on the Ubuntu forum, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846868
<asw3> tiny bitmap fonts?
<ninjaaron> some people prefer bitmap fonts for programming because they are readable at small sizes, so you can see many lines at once.
<ninjaaron> bitmap as opposed to the normal vector font formats (TTF,OTF,FONT, etc...)
<asw3> if i will be programmer i will download it
<asw3> thanks for posting
<ninjaaron> alright, just letting you guys know.  Have a good night
<asw3> good night
<asw3> _x_X_X_x_, סיימת עם ההכנה של הכינור?
<_x_X_X_x_> asw3, כן
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא מנגן!!!
<asw3> ואללה?
<asw3> מתי סיימת אותו?
<or_schapira> בוקר טוב
<matanya> הי or_schapira
<or_schapira> יש כאן חברים?
<sijp> כולנו חברים של כולם
<or_schapira> sijp וואלה
<or_schapira> כיף
<Ron443999> is ther e an extention for thunderbird to make bold notifications upon email recieving? also. when i reply i get only tiny bit of the message i'm replying to to apprer in the letter
<Ron443999> is ther e an extention for thunderbird to make bold notifications upon email recieving? also. when i reply i get only tiny bit of the message i'm replying to to apprer in the letter
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-22
<_x_X_X_x_> היי, צריכה עזרה
<LightningIsMyNam> _x_X_X_x_: עדיין רלוונטי?
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מחפשת לוח שנה עברי שיכול להריץ פקודות
<LightningIsMyNam> איזה סוג של פקודות?
<_x_X_X_x_> בבש
<LightningIsMyNam> שניה אבדוק. אגב, באיזו רמה? המרה מלועזי לעברי ולהפך זה מספיק?
<LightningIsMyNam> בכל מקרה libhdate עושה את זה לא רע: http://libhdate.sourceforge.net/examples.html
<LightningIsMyNam> _x_X_X_x_: ?
<nady> לילה טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> LightningIsMyNam, אתה עדיין כאן?
<LightningIsMyNam> _x_X_X_x_: כן
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מתנצלת שנעלמתי פשוט חבר שלי דיבר איתי
<LightningIsMyNam> יש סיבות שבגינן אין צורך להתנצל :)
<LightningIsMyNam> בכל מקרה, אני כרגע על פדורה (מחשב אחר) אז אין לי יכולת לבדוק אותו כי אין חבילה מתאימה לפדורה
<LightningIsMyNam> אני כן זוכר שהתמשתי בו כמה פעמים
<LightningIsMyNam> *השתמשתי
 * LightningIsMyNam קורא ל _x_X_X_x_
<LightningIsMyNam> _x_X_X_x_: אני הלכתי :P אם יש בעיה עם הקישור ששלחתי, אני אהיה זמין פה מחר. לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-23
<nady> בוקר טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> asw3, avihay_ connex Guest81040 GuySoft moshe serfus ubuntulog_
<_x_X_X_x_> יש כאן מישהו?
<connex> כן אחי
<connex> _x_X_X_x_, כן
<_x_X_X_x_> אחי..
<_x_X_X_x_> מה קורה איתך!
<_x_X_X_x_> שניייים
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מחפשת רעיון לתפריט שיפתח במעבר עכבר אבל בלי JS
<_x_X_X_x_> connex, זו אני i-pink
<asw3> ענבר התקלקל לאח שלי העכבר ומצאתי עכבר גלילה ישן שעובד
<asw3> יש לך רעיון לפד
<asw3> ?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הכוונה פד?
<asw3> משטח לעכבר
<_x_X_X_x_> משטח לעכבר?
<asw3> זה עכבר גלילה
<asw3> מהאלה עם הג'ולה
<asw3> זמני עד  שאקנה לו חדש
<_x_X_X_x_> אהההה
<_x_X_X_x_> עם הכדור..
<asw3> כן
<asw3> אני רוצה לשים לו משטח שיהיה נוח
<_x_X_X_x_> תכלס ספר גדול ושטוח יהיה טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> asw3, יש לך רעיון איך לנקות קובץ
<_x_X_X_x_> XML
<asw3> אין לי מושג בכלל איך לעבוד עם קובץ כזה
<_x_X_X_x_> חשבתי עם grep אבל אני לא יודעת איך לעשות grep ליותר ממשהו אחר
<avihay_> you can chain grep commands
<_x_X_X_x_> what is chain?
<avihay_> לשרשר
<avihay_> בהקשר הזה. תרגום מילולי - שרשרת
<_x_X_X_x_> איך ניתן לשרשר? זה XML, אני צריכה שהוא יתן לי את הנתונים ביחד, אם אני אריץ 5 פעמים את grep אני אקבל 5 קבצים
<avihay_> את יכולה להריץ grep על הפלט של grep
<_x_X_X_x_> איך?
<avihay_> cat filemame | grep one thing | grep or another
<avihay_> cat filemame | grep one thing | grep AND another
<avihay_> you can also use xpath to parse an xml document
<avihay> well, you'll need to either know regex, or xpath. xpath is easyer but less usefull
<_x_X_X_x_> avihay, אתה מכיר איזה מדריך לרג'קס?
<_x_X_X_x_> avihay, הרצתי את זה, אבל זה לא עובד
<_x_X_X_x_> cat prgoy.xml | grep color | grep rogot
<avihay> that's because you don't have color and rogot in the same line
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_:
<_x_X_X_x_> I need to do it like this...
<_x_X_X_x_> cat prgoy.xml | grep color | grep AND rogot
<_x_X_X_x_> NOT work - i get this
<_x_X_X_x_> grep: step: No such file or directory
<avihay> well, I don't know what's your file input format is, but with grep, you can cheat in either two ways: 1) use -A [number] when number is the number of lines between the first string and the second string, or 2) you can use a regex to do a more complex search
<avihay> umm, you don't need that AND after grep
<avihay> I need more information to help you more effectively. does it have to be bash?
<_x_X_X_x_> לא הבנתי כלכך איך לעשות את זה (דרך אגב נכנסתי לאובונטו ישראל כדי כי אני מעדיפה עברית, אחרת הייתי נכנסת לאובונטו US)
<avihay> יש גרכים לעשות את זה עם grep אבל זה לא אידיאלי
<_x_X_X_x_> אני יודעת, בסופו של דבר אני רוצה לטפל בזה עם פייתון ולשלוח פקודות לפי הXML הזה
<avihay> הman page של grep מכיל מידע על ביטויים רגולריים, אבל זה באנגלית
<avihay> אז למה שלא תתפלי בזה מתוך פיטון?
<avihay> python
<avihay> תטפלי?
<_x_X_X_x_> האמת, כי אין לי מושג איך עושים את זה..
<avihay> במקרה הכינותי מראש
<_x_X_X_x_> ?
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_:  http://pastebin.com/sbCpn7AC
<_x_X_X_x_> מגניב!
<_x_X_X_x_> זו הספריה שמטפלת בזה
<avihay> זה עובד על הקובץ הזה: https://github.com/bobbens/naev/blob/f5017ac71a2035d4d813c50677d5ca8f25993a17/dat/outfit.xml  ומוציא ממנו נתונים מסוימים כדי להפוך אותו לcsv
<_x_X_X_x_> import xml.etree.cElementTree as etree?
<avihay> אחת מכמה
<avihay> כל החלק הראשון נועד כדי למצאו ספריות חליפיות (עם אותו ממשק) במקרה והחבילה אינה נמצאת
<_x_X_X_x_> אה..
<_x_X_X_x_> למרות שאני חושבת שזה קצת אובקיל למה שאני צריכה.
<_x_X_X_x_> הבעיה שלי היא פחות בחיתוך הXML, ויותר בשליחת הפקודה לפי סטרינג מסויים שיהיה בXML
<avihay> There is no such thing as overkill!
<avihay> הקוד די פשוט וישיר, הוא נותן לך גישה למידע ע"י טיול בעץ. אם את רוצה עוד עזרה, תצתרכי לתת לי יותר מידע
<_x_X_X_x_> זה הXML,
<_x_X_X_x_> http://pastebin.com/WGFWaUA6
<_x_X_X_x_> avihay, לפי זה אני רוצה לשלוח פקודות
<avihay> יותר מידע!
<_x_X_X_x_> כל חלק של part הוא פקודה
<_x_X_X_x_> הפקודה צריכה להיות משהו כזה
<_x_X_X_x_> echo 0xXXXX > /dev/tty
<_x_X_X_x_> echo 0xXXXX > /dev/ttyROY0 **
<avihay> את יכולה לתת לי את התוצאות עבור הקובץ ש"שלחת"?
<_x_X_X_x_> הXXXX זה ערך שאין לו ממש קשר למה שקורה בXML..
<avihay> אז על מה הxmk שולט?
<_x_X_X_x_> זה אמור להיות משהו בסיגנון אם מופיע צבע אדום, והנתון של rogot הוא freqor, בבהירות 4 משהו בתוך התגית part אז תשלח FFE5..
<_x_X_X_x_> ואם הכל יהיה אותו דבר אבל רק הבהירות תהיה 3 אז מה שישלח יהיה משהו אחר לגמרי.. לדוגמא D4E3
<_x_X_X_x_> כלומר אין ממש הגיון, לכן אני חושבת לעשות את זה עם IF או משהו כזה עם כל המצבים, ואז שזה ישלח לפי מצב..
<avihay> טוב, הבנתי איך לכתוב את זה כדי שיהיה לך נוך בלי להבין מה צריך לעשות
<avihay> נוח*
<_x_X_X_x_> לא הבנתי..
<_x_X_X_x_> יש 8 צבעים אפשריים, 8 רמות בהירות, ו6 יחידות של rogot
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: http://pastebin.com/PKVxLbGY
<avihay> פשוט תחליפי את הprint במה שאת צריכה
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל אם הצבע משתנה, איך זה יודע לשלוח פקודה אחרת?
<avihay> זה לא
<_x_X_X_x_> אהה, אז זה פשוט לשכפל את הקטע של הfor לפי כל הוריצאיות האפשריות
<avihay> בתוך הלולאה, מה שרשמתי ימלא לך את המשתנים color,     brightness,     rogot
<avihay> ואת יכולה לעשות מה שאת רוצה אתם
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל הם מופיעים המון פעמים בXML, שלחתי לך קטע ממש קטן ממנו (בקובץ המקורי יש כמה מאות part)
<avihay> הוא ידפיס שורה עבור כל part
<_x_X_X_x_> מה שאני לא מבינה זה איפה ההתניה של מה לעשות עם הנתונים של הXML..
<avihay> את יכולה לדחוף את הכל למבנה נתונים במקום להדפיס ולהשתמש בו לפי הצורך מאוחר יותר בקוד
<avihay> אין התניה כי לא הבנתי מה את רוצה בדיוק
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה מבנה נתונים?
<avihay> פשות תחליפי את שורה 46 בהתניה שלך
<avihay> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%91%D7%A0%D7%94_%D7%A0%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%9D
<avihay> אני מתגעגע להובורג
<_x_X_X_x_> אני צריכה משהו בסיגנון if הצבע, והבהירות וrogot הם ככה וככה, תריץ את הפקודה X, ואם זה לא ככה אז שישמשיך לif הבא, או אם יש משהו יותר יעיל מ60 IFים...
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה "הובורג"
<avihay> הובורג זה ircBot שישב בערוץ שלנו
<_x_X_X_x_> אני שונאת בוטים!
<avihay> אבל הוא היה חמוד
<_x_X_X_x_> הם כותבים את המובן מאליו, וסתם מוסיפים שורות..
<_x_X_X_x_> לא
<avihay> יש משהוא יותר יעיל מ 60 ifים
<avihay> חיפוש במילון
<_x_X_X_x_> מה יותר יעיל מהם?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה?
<avihay> בpython:
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה מילון יש בפייתון?
<avihay> color2hex = { ('BLUE','4'):'ccccff' , ('RED','4'):'ffcccc' }
<avihay> זה מילון בעל שני ערכים
<avihay> {} זה מילון ריק
<Rche> אהלן
<Rche> מישהו נמצא פה?
<_x_X_X_x_> avihay, לא הבנתי איך ממשים את זה?
<avihay> מילון יכול למפות מכל טיפוס לכל טיפוס (אם הטיפוס המקורי הוא hashable (אבל לא נכנס לזה))
<_x_X_X_x_> כלומר במילון אני כותבת את כל האפשרויות?
<avihay> במה ששלחתי, את מוסיפה את color2hex כמשתנה גלובאלי (או סתם לפני הלולאה)  וקשאת רוצה לקבל קוד צבע מהמילון, את פשוט עושה:
<avihay> hex = color2hex[(color,brightness)]
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: כן
<_x_X_X_x_> לא הבנתי איך זה ממש עובד,  איפה hex?
<avihay> הרגע יצרתי אותו
<avihay> תנסי את זה במפרש
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה ה:'ccccff' ו :'ffcccc'?
<avihay> CCCCFF ו FFCCCC, כחול בהיר ואדום בהיר בקוד צבעים שבו משתמשים ב HTML
<avihay> Rche: שלום
<_x_X_X_x_> אני לא צריכה את זה בקוד HTML, זה הולך לבקר תאורה..
<avihay> זו רק דוגמא
<_x_X_X_x_> כלומר זה צריך להיות ככה
<_x_X_X_x_> color2hex = { ('BLUE','4','freqor'):'command1' , ('RED','4','freqor'):'command2' }
<_x_X_X_x_> avihay, מכיר את הפורום הזה?
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.manga1451.com
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: כן, את יכולה לעשות את זה ככה, לא אני לא מכיר את הפורום
<_x_X_X_x_> מה יקרה אם יהיה בXML הרבה זבל ותגים שלא מופיעים בקוד
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא יתעלם מהם?
<avihay> במדה מסוימת
<_x_X_X_x_> כלומר הקובץ צריך להראות ככה? http://pastebin.com/gCLG8wuc
<avihay> לא הקישור הנכון
<_x_X_X_x_> http://pastebin.com/gCLG8wuc
<_x_X_X_x_> בדקתי עכשיו זה זה http://pastebin.com/gCLG8wuc
<avihay> אני מקבל את ההדפסה שלי
<avihay> אה, אוקי
<avihay> כן, שורה 36 זה טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> בשורה 36 הוספתי
<_x_X_X_x_> במקום command1 ו command2 אני יוכלה להכניס פקודה בבאש?
<avihay> מםאיןמע דאםפד טםו
<avihay> שום דבר לא עוצר אותך
<avihay> יש לי הרגשה שאת צריכה להוסיף השהיה. python איטי, אבל לא איטי להחריד
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הכוונה השהיה? איפה?
<avihay> בתוך הלולאה. אולי קריאות לbash יהיו מספיק איטיות
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מבולבלת, אם זה בסוף הלולאה איך זה יפעל?
<avihay> איך מה יפעל?
<avihay> כרגע, הלולאה מדפיסה למסך
<avihay> את תרצי להריץ פקודות, אז את יכולה להחליף.להוסיף (פקודה)os.system
<_x_X_X_x_> את os.system אני זוכרת.. עשיתי בו פעם שימוש..
<_x_X_X_x_> קרה משהו ממש מוזר, ניסיתי להריץ וזה נותן לי שגיאות ממש מוזרות
<_x_X_X_x_> ./test.py
<_x_X_X_x_> ./test.py: line 1: try:: command not found
<_x_X_X_x_> from: can't read /var/mail/lxml
<_x_X_X_x_> ./test.py: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `"running with lxml.etree"'
<_x_X_X_x_> ./test.py: line 3: `  print("running with lxml.etree")'
<avihay> works fine for me in the interpreter
<avihay> I also copyed it from a project
<_x_X_X_x_> שמרתי את מה ששלחת לי בתוך קובץ בשם test.py ונתתי לו הרשאות ריצה.
<avihay> that I know works
<avihay> מממ, עובד לי בסדר מהinterpreter ןהעתקתי את זה מפרויקט שעובד
<avihay> אולי יש תווים נסתרים
<_x_X_X_x_> יכול להיות שאני צריכה להתקין איזה סיפריה?
<avihay> העתקת את זה מהחלק הציבעוני? או מהתיבה למטה?
<_x_X_X_x_> שמרתי את הדוגמא של הXML ששלחתי לך בשם outfit.xml
<avihay> אה
<avihay> אוקי
<avihay> זה סקריפט python ולא bash או tcsh
<_x_X_X_x_> לא הבנתי?
<_x_X_X_x_> יכול להיות שאני צריכה להתקין איזה סיפריה??
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: http://effbot.org/pyfaq/how-do-i-make-a-python-script-executable-on-unix.htm
<_x_X_X_x_> אפשר גם ככה
<_x_X_X_x_> python test.py
<avihay> yes
<_x_X_X_x_> הפעם זה נתן לי 10 שורות של דברים עוד יותר מוזרים
<_x_X_X_x_> http://pastebin.com/h7eG6V6T
<avihay> lxml.etree.XMLSyntaxError: Extra content at the end of the document, line 6, column 4
<_x_X_X_x_> זה שורה 6 בקוד של פייתון או שורה 6 בXML?
<avihay> XML
<_x_X_X_x_> זה שורה 6    <part>
<_x_X_X_x_> זה פותח את ה   <part> הבא..
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: אני חושב שאני יודע
<avihay> אני לא בתוך אבל בXML, כנראה שצריך שיהיה element יחיד שממנו צומחים שאר הענפים של המסמך
<avihay> בטוח*
<_x_X_X_x_> כלומר למחוק את כל ה<part> והסוגרים שלהם?
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: לא! תעתפי את כל המסמך בתג מסוג אחר
<avihay> תעטפי*?
<_x_X_X_x_> אז להשאיר את <part>? ולשים תג אחר על הכל
<avihay> אני היתי עושה משהוא בסגנון:
<avihay> <sequence name="color sequence 1">    before line 1 and </sequence> at the last line
<avihay> yes
<avihay> works?
<_x_X_X_x_> אנ לא מבינה..
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לי מלא תאגם שמחקתי
<_x_X_X_x_> יש את התאג הזה <glow version="1.0">
<avihay> http://pastebin.com/LjxQzpfU
<_x_X_X_x_> למה משמש הname?
<avihay> just for documentation for a human, atleast at this point
<avihay> רק עבור תיעוד עבור בן אדם, לפחות כרגע
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אני משתמשת בתאג glow זה טוב?
<_x_X_X_x_> זה תאג שקיים ומחקתי אותו
<avihay> כן
<avihay> אם הוא עותף הכל
<avihay> עוטף*
<avihay> איך שלא מאיטים את זה
<avihay> מאיתים
<avihay> חשלךיעלקרחיעןרךוניןקרוד
<_x_X_X_x_> http://pastebin.com/zpJt8LFF
<_x_X_X_x_> ככה?
<avihay> כן. עובד?
<_x_X_X_x_> מנסה.
<_x_X_X_x_> כן!
<_x_X_X_x_> נראה לי.!!!
<_x_X_X_x_> זה כתב לי את זה
<_x_X_X_x_> color=BLUE ,	brightness=4 ,	rogot=freqor
<_x_X_X_x_> color=RED ,	brightness=4 ,	rogot=freqor
<avihay> כן, לפחות החלק שלי עבד :->
<_x_X_X_x_> אין מה להגיד! תותח!
<avihay> תמסרי ד"ש לנתי
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא כאן!
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא מוסק חזרה
<_x_X_X_x_> מוסר*
<avihay> אני מתפלא שהוא לא התערב בפרויקט הזה, עד כמה שאני זוכר, הוא היה רוצה לתכנת
<_x_X_X_x_> אני התחננתי שהוא יעזור לי..
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל הוא לא ממש פנוי..
<avihay> את יכולה להחליף את ה()os.system ב print כדי לראות מה יכתב
<avihay> יבוצע*
<_x_X_X_x_> ככה?
<_x_X_X_x_> http://pastebin.com/pnQidwW9
<avihay> אני לא רואה את שורת הביצוע/הדפסה
<avihay> כרגע זה רק מבצע את ההדפסה שלי
<_x_X_X_x_> הכנסתי את ההדפסה למילון בשורה 38
<avihay> זה אתחול של המילון
<_x_X_X_x_> אז לא הבנתי איך המילון עובד
<avihay> במקרה שלנו, את אמורה לאתחל אותו פעם אחת עם כל הצבעים האפשריים, ובתוך הלולאה, לחפש במילון את הפקודה
<_x_X_X_x_> אז מה שכתבתי שם זה כל האפשרויות שיש במיני XML..
<avihay> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל איך אני גורמת לו להדפיס?
<avihay> [22:59] <avihay> hex = color2hex[(color,brightness)]
<_x_X_X_x_> אז לכתוב print = color2hex אחרי שורה  49?
<avihay> את לא יכולה להציב (=) לפקודה מובנית (פרןמא)
<avihay> (print)
<_x_X_X_x_> אז פשוט לכתוב אחרי זה print color2hex?
<avihay> כן, אבל עם הערכי חיפוש
<_x_X_X_x_> אז לשנות את שורה 49 לזה
<avihay> print color2hex[(color,brightness,rogot)]
<_x_X_X_x_> 	print color2hex "color=%s ,	brightness=%s ,	rogot=%s" % (color,	brightness,	rogot)
<avihay> no
<avihay> זה ידפיס את כל המילון
<_x_X_X_x_> אז לשים את זה במקום שורה 49?
<_x_X_X_x_> print color2hex[(color,brightness,rogot)]
<_x_X_X_x_> עובד!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest81040> אנשים יש לי
<Guest81040> chrome v12
<Guest81040> ואני רוצה לעדכן לחדש
<Guest81040> הורדתי אותו אבל הוא קובץ rpm
<Guest81040> ניסיתי להשתמש ב alien אבל הוא לא עידכן אותו
<nady> ווינדוס?
<Nighthawk``> alien at windows?
<Nighthawk``> נשמע לא הגיוני
<nady> איך פותחים חשבון?
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-24
<avihay> nady: יש לך על בתוח חבילת DEB וסביר מאוד שגם אחת שמותאמת לאובונטו
<avihay> אופס
<avihay> Nighthawk``:  ^
<avihay> בטוח*
<nady> מה אחי?
<nady> די בי אי?
<avihay> זה היה מכוון ל Nighthawk``, סליחה על ההתרדה
<avihay> הטרדה*
<nady> טוב
<nady> במה אתה מישתמש (לינוקס)?
<avihay> בכל מכרה, כדי שתעדיף chromium על chrome
<avihay> tbh?
<avihay> אני?
<nady> כן
<avihay> Kubuntu 11.04
<avihay> מקרה*
<nady> הוא יפה אבל חסר מלא דברים
<avihay> חסר?
<avihay> אתה יכול לפרט?
<nady> לא הצלחתי להפעיל פלאש וכול  ....
<avihay> אותו הליך כמו באובונטו
<avihay> אין הבדל
<nady> לא יודע לא היסתדר
<nady> מה מיוחד בו למה אתה אוהב
<nady> אתה פה עסוק?
<avihay> המנהל חבילות המקורי (kpackagekit) רקוב מהיסוד, צריך להתקין במקומו synaptic או muon, ואז אתה גם יודע למה התקנת חבילות נכשלת
<avihay> קובונטו בא עם KDE והרבה הגדרות שמתאימות לי, אז פחות התעסקות במה שלא מענין אותי
<nady> איזה מחשב יש לך
<avihay> המבחר תוכנות ההתחלתי, שהוא פחות או יותר Kde Software Compilation הוא משהוא שהייתי מתקין בכל מקרה, וגנום זה משהוא שהייתי מסיר בכל מקרה
<avihay> core 2 duo 2GHz 2G ram and an intel GMA 965
<nady> לי יש גאט וואי הוא בעייתי ללינוקס
<nady> עד שהוספתי כרטיס מסך כימעט כלום לא היה עולה
<avihay> mine doesn't suspend, and now whenever someone changes the screen brightness, the driver injects the brightness keys, so my computer doesn't enter screensaver moad
<avihay> oh, my brand is MSI PR600
<avihay> mode*
<avihay> hibernate is risky
<nady> באיזה מערכת אתה מצוטט
<avihay> how did you kn...
<avihay> erm, bugging, me? I'm not, you know that's illegal, right?
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-25
<or_schapira> יש כאן חברים?
<or_schapira> איך גורמים לEmpathy להשמיע התראות
<or_schapira> זה נראה כאילו זה לא ממש עובד לי
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-17
<avihay> I just tried to do do-release-upgrade on a remote system, I got the wizard in Hebrew, and not reversed Hebrew too. kinda cool, but still wired
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-19
<trew100> היי חברים
<trew100> נוצרה לי בעיה עם המנהל חבילות
<trew100> וכרגע הוא לא מוכן לעלות
<trew100> סינפטיק עולה וקורס אחר שניה עם השגיאה הבאה
<trew100> http://paste.kde.org/552920/
<trew100> איך אני מתקדם מפה?
<trew100> טוב הסתדרתי
<trew100> חיים בשלום
<trew100> משהו אחר מישהו מכיר lyrics לשירים ישראלים?
<trew100> Interruptus: יש לך מושג
<trew100> הרעיון כמובן לחבר את השירות לנגן המוסיקה
<asw3> ידני יש הכל
<Interruptus> היש עוד פלמחניק כמו דודו?
<trew100> asw3: לא
<trew100> כזה שיש לך שיר והוא מייבא אוטומטית את המילים
<asw3> ואללה אף פעם לא חשבתי על דבר כזה
<trew100> מוזר זה ברירת מחדל באמרוק
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-20
<Corey> Forgive the (slightly offtopic) question, but what do Hebrew speakers generally tend to use for word processing on a Mac?  To my understanding Word for Windows doesn't do RTL properly.
<avihay> GuySoft = www.guysoft.co.il ?
<GuySoft> avihay, כן הוא נפל שוב?
<GuySoft> avihay, חיי קיים ולא מעודכן :(
<avihay> just asking, iPink refered me to an article there
<avihay> btw, were you able to compile an open USB stack for PIC from linux?
<GuySoft> avihay, no i moved to an AVR
<GuySoft> avihay, their are dirt cheap so i just rather move.. also more documentation now
<avihay> mkey, I'm makeing the move now, modchip's idea of linux support is to move to java
 * GuySoft is moving to cyanogen mod 10 on samsung galaxy s 2
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-21
<avihay> if I'm ever given a free android device, I'll put mer + active plasma on it
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-23
<asw3> מי אחראי להזיז לי את השעון בלינוקס הזה?
<asw3> זה הפצה ישנה
<asw3> ובכל זאת השעון נתמך
<asw3> איזה כיף
<Interruptus> אני בדיוק תלשתי שיערות על השרתי ווינדוס שלי
<trew100> חח חיים פה בשעה הזאת
<trew100> כן זה באמת נחמד
<asw3> חיים לא פה
<asw3> הוא ישן
<trew100> :-)
<asw3> מצחיק שמשהו אחד כן נתמך פה
<trew100> למישהו יש את המייל של פינקית?
<trew100> או איך אפשר ליצור איתה קשר
<asw3> לא בעיה למצוא
<asw3> יש לה מלא בלוגים
<trew100> אה בלוג לא חשבתי על זה
<trew100> איזה מלא יש לה?
<trew100> מכיר רק אחד
<asw3> כאילו הבלוג שלה התכוונתי
<trew100> תודה
<asw3> זה מדהים כמה זה זמין
<asw3> אפשר לקחת פלט של ls
<asw3> ישירות לקובץ טקסט?
<asw3> כמו קובץ sfv
<Interruptus> בטח
<Interruptus> עם <<
<Interruptus> <
<Interruptus> >
<Interruptus> מה יהיה RTL מחורבן
<asw3> אפשר example?
<asw3> ls > native?
<Interruptus> ls -las >> list
<asw3> נחמד מאוד
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-20
<RogCor> hi all... a friend of mine is asking about ubuntu documtation in hebrew. can anyone point me to something like that?
<RogCor> i looked here, but didn't find anything: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HebrewDocumentation
<RogCor> and then here, but this looks empty/blank as well:
<RogCor> http://ubuntu-il.org/
<RogCor> i don't read or understand hebrew, but i'd like to help my friend out
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-22
<Sexygirlxxx> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-17
<hlep> password the root in 32 bit ?
<hlep> to virtual box
<hlep> plase help me
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-21
<palama> Shalom
<palama> asw3: shalom
<palama> Avihay: shalom
<Avihay> shalom palama
<Avihay> I'm sick. so expect a slow reply
<asw3> sick of love?
<Avihay> asw3: yes, so very much. but now I'm also ill from pressure
<Avihay> and a semi-chronical issue that bursted into a fuge inflamation because of that pressure
<Avihay> RAVIT!!!!!!!!!!! :-<
<asw3> :\
<asw3> i hope you will feel better
<Avihay> not for a long while. thanks though
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-20
<Rom_> Hi
